# Travel Advice to National Parks in Utah



## KarstenReis (Sep 3, 2013)

I have two questions I searched for answers to and couldn't find adequate enough answers. I a m going to be going on a 2 week trip to Arches, Canyonlands, Capitol Reef and Zion National parks soon. I will have all my camera gear in a backpack (cary on) and will be flying into Salt Lake City with a direct flight from a big city, so I wont have to worry about puddle jumpers and small overhead storage.
1. In the past I have put my tripod in checked baggage, but am wary of doing so now as I have a good tripod I wouldn't want damaged or lost. It will not fit inside of my back pack. How do you travel with your tripods when you can't fit them in your travel bag? I was thinking of taking it as my second "small item" but am not sure if it is going to be deemed as a dangerous object.
2. Any recommendations for little known places from people who have been to these parks recommend?


----------



## mwh1964 (Sep 3, 2013)

I would check it. I never ever lost or got anything damaged by checking it.


----------



## mvinson1022 (Sep 3, 2013)

KarstenReis said:


> I have two questions I searched for answers to and couldn't find adequate enough answers. I a m going to be going on a 2 week trip to Arches, Canyonlands, Capitol Reef and Zion National parks soon. I will have all my camera gear in a backpack (cary on) and will be flying into Salt Lake City with a direct flight from a big city, so I wont have to worry about puddle jumpers and small overhead storage.
> 
> 2. Any recommendations for little known places from people who have been to these parks recommend?



If you have a 4 wheel drive, you can drive to the bottom of the Canyonlands canyon. When you come out of Moab towards Canyonland/Arches take the first left turn (towards where all the rock painting and rock climbers are) and keep going. You will find it. It was fun taking pictures of the photographers on top taking pictures of me below.


----------



## dhachey77 (Sep 3, 2013)

OK, I've been to he area several times over the years, but I don't recommend SLC as a starting point, fly to Las Vegas if you can. It will save you a long, boring drive until you get to th parks. Also check out these web sites for the Grand Circle trip.

http://www.utah.com/itineraries/grand_circle.htm

http://grandcircle.org/


----------



## Cali_PH (Sep 3, 2013)

I've gone sevearal times myself, and always just checked it. The only time that was a problem was when I got to Bryce Canyon to find out the airport security had gone through my suitcase and decided to lock it after...which I hadn't done, because I had lost the key on a previous trip. Had to shoot sunset with my camera on my pack, and then later get the assistance of a garage mechanic to drill out the lock. :



dhachey77 said:


> OK, I've been to he area several times over the years, but I don't recommend SLC as a starting point, fly to Las Vegas if you can. It will save you a long, boring drive until you get to th parks. Also check out these web sites for the Grand Circle trip.
> 
> http://www.utah.com/itineraries/grand_circle.htm
> 
> http://grandcircle.org/



I've been to Utah's NP's several times also, and I'd definitely agree with flying into Vegas. If you do, consider a stop at Valley of Fire on the way to Zion. I'd also recommend swinging through Bryce if you can. 

I'd also consider stops at Devil's Garden (near Escalante, not the one in Arches NP) and Goblin Valley, they should both be easy stops on the way, can be quick easy stops close to parking if you need, or you can spend more time exploring. 

In Canyonlands, I'd stop at False Kiva. Not sure if that's really little-known or not, but there's definitely not a sign for the common tourist to see. 

I'd highly recommend "Photographing the Southwest, Vol 1. Utah," by Laurent Martres. It'll have a lot of common and little-known places to shoot, how to get there, best times of day/year etc. Fantastic resource. The Arizona volume is great too, if you're going there some day.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 3, 2013)

This may help.

You may want to try a duffle bag. I just happened to get, for some reason, a catalog from Uline. I was looking through it today. They make boxes for everything. It seems to me you can find something there. Alternatively, wrap the tripod with clothes and it should be fine.

I have a Benro carbon fiber for travel, especially for going in small planes.

Check also with the carrier for specifics.

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 3, 2013)

I love passing through The Virgin River Gorge!



dhachey77 said:


> OK, I've been to he area several times over the years, but I don't recommend SLC as a starting point, fly to Las Vegas if you can. It will save you a long, boring drive until you get to th parks. Also check out these web sites for the Grand Circle trip.
> 
> http://www.utah.com/itineraries/grand_circle.htm
> 
> http://grandcircle.org/


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 3, 2013)

So glad you asked. I made a little apparatus for a similar need. Mine was intended to avoid damage during a cross-country move, but it should do fine for your needs.

Get PVC -- the large diameter, thick-walled stuff and a pair of rubber end-caps. A local hardware store might not have it, you might have to go to a big box like Home Depot, Lowe's or Menard's. It'll be in the plumbing section.

Top tip: bring your tripod (with head attached) into the store for a trial fitting.

See pics for the one I made. It will rattle around in there, so you may want to wrap it with a towel. Also, though I didn't make one, you can easily imagine a simple fabric loop you could attach for a carrying handle. And, in your application, don't forget to put a name/address tag on it!

Total cost ran me about $15 if memory serves.

Have at it!

- A


----------

